# Putting the taps in this weekend!



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Time to put the taps in the maple trees! I want to get them in as early as possible, hopefully to get a big sap harvest. 

I am going to put 2-3 taps in a huge matriarch maple and I have 3-4 other mid-size trees which will get 1 tap each. I'll post a picture of my setup on Sunday. My receiver is a gallon milk jug, impaled on the tap and supported with twine tied around the tree.

Let's see some of your maple tapping setups! Here's wishing all of you sugarshackers sweet success!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Just got my taps in the mail today! I think I am going to go with the milk jug set up as well. Inexpensive and a very common item around our house(a gallon or more each day)! 

I am planning on freezing the sap and having a big syrup boil down once I've collected all the sap. Looking forward to trying a new project.


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Do you know that those taps damage the maples forever.

I hope you never plan on logging those because they will be a very low price or worthless after tapping. Not trying to be a smartass but I am currently doing some logging and was told never to let anyone tap our trees. 

Maples are at an all time high (per board foot)


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I tapped my trees a today, a little later than I had hoped for. Looking forward to some real maple syrup! 

I used a bungee cord to secure the milk jugs to the trees. Worked great!

Thought I would add my mistakes on the first hole I drilled. I drilled it at too much of an upward angle. I cleaned out the hole using the drill. Well, I must have wobbled it too much because the tap did not seat right. Lesson learned.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

How are all of you going to boil your sap? May I suggest using a turkey fryer outdoors. It will put out a great deal of moisture that you certainly don't want in the house. A turkey fryer will give you a good consisent amount of heat. Turn it up and watch it boil!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I was thinking of using the gas grill with a turkey roasting type foil pan. This would give a large surface area and fast evaporation. When I have added all the sap and it's getting close to finished, I would transfer it to a pot and finish it on the stove. However a buddy has a turkey fryer, I might borrow it. 

I recall in 7th grade having a few gallons of sap and my poor dad tending a wood fire in the driveway (rural Alpena area) until well past dark!  Seems we didn't estimate boiling time very well!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We've got a great double burner propane cooker that I am going to use. It's pretty easy to control the temps and I have a huge graniteware roaster that I am going to boil the sap down in. I'll freeze the sap until a nice spring day and boil it down out on the deck.

Sounds like I should get a candy thermometer to watch the temps.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

tangledknot, 

I'm also going to go with the candy thermometer. It's easy to boil too far because the consistency is thinner at high temps. If you boil it based on consistency you'll end up with maple brittle instead of syrup. However that's not necessarily a bad thing!!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Sarah,
I think the turkey fryer sounds like a great idea. I've got one that I hardly ever use. If you think you'd like to give it a shot, let me know. You're more than welcome to borrow it.

That thing really cranks out the BTUs and is very controllable.

Let me know, it's here whenever you want it.

In fact, it has a big thermometer that should be just the ticket for watching the temp. That might work out real well.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Jp, that is a very kind and generous offer. THANKS! 

The double burner we have should do the trick. It is one of those heavy duty big ones that hooks up to a 20lb propane tank. We've actually talked about frying a turkey with it, just need to get a rack for one of our huge stainless steel pots. We like to freeze a lot of corn and this thing works great to boil the corn. It never stops boiling when you put in a new batch so there is no waiting time. It was a great investment for $60 at Sam's club.

Thanks again jp!


----------

